# GoodReads



## Kelise (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't remember if there's a thread for this already...

Whenever I'm stuck for what to read next, I look to GoodReads, which is a really awesome website where you say what you're currently reading, and review it afterwards. Once you have a few friends on there, it's really quite handy!

My only problem is I don't have enough friends who read fantasy. Does anyone here have a goodreads account?

Mine is: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1094570-katharine

ETA: Oh that's odd. The auto link shows all that extra info o-o


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't find the time to read anything right now. Every spare moment I could be reading, I'm rereading my novel, trying to figure out how to make it better. I've got like a dozen books my wife wants me to read, and I don't know when I'll get around to them.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 7, 2011)

I have an account, but I haven't had it for long... so I only have about ten books on there.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just made one a couple of weeks ago and was thinking of making a thread for this.  I'm E.N. Weir and its here E.N. Weir (WeiryWriter) - The United States (71 books)


----------



## Kelise (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought with all the new members that I'd bump this up  It's a great website for anyone who loves to read!


----------



## Cloud (May 14, 2012)

Cloud (CloudReads) - Cardiff, The United Kingdom (244 books)

At the moment I'm getting page not found when clicking your account links?


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2012)

Surprise my name is Penpilot on good reads too.


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

I think GoodReads said there was an issue with the userlinks at the moment, though I'm not sure why.


----------

